# Updates für Mac OS X schließen 134 Lücken



## Newsfeed (11 November 2010)

Die Updates für Mac OS X 10.6.x und 10.5.x  stopfen zahlreiche kritische Lücken. Allein der Flash Player bringt es auf 55 Schwachstellen. Anwender von PGPs Whole Disk Encryption können nach dem Update unter Umständen nicht mehr booten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

